# Is It A Good Idea To Treat Every Tank For Internal Parasite?



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Just wondering if it's a good idea. I see people on here saying that they have a parasite of some sort and people responding thet they prob had it since they got teh fish years ago. SO is it wise to treat every tank just to be safe? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2011)

thats kind of what I was wondering.... my ruby red spilo is about to come in from AS.... so after about a week when he gets settled... should I treat for parasites???


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

i would. A cocktail containing praziquantal, flagyll, and panacur would be best. But if you feed live, you are probably just wasting your time.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

most good importers/retailers treat the P's as they come/before they leave the shop. as far as i know all of the site sponsors here do this practice. so your P's should be disease free when you receive them if they do this. best bet is to ask if your P has been treated so you dont have to treat them twice. black ich is a different category and goes away anyways in time and wont come back.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would probably treat it after it settles in for a bit. You only need to treat it once initially then do another parisite treatment mayby next year (unless symptoms are shown). As long as you use p safe meds and the right doses there should be no downside to treating new fish for parisites.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

What Meds are Recommended?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've never treated a fish for anything until symptoms appeared.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

/\/\

Prevention is better then treating


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

[sup][/sup]


Joe.G said:


> What Meds are Recommended?


Prazi pro.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

MPG said:


> /\/\
> 
> Prevention is better then treating


I agree.

To me, "prevention" = proper care, maintenance and feeding.

I don't like to dump medications into their water unnecessarily.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't treat for anything unless there's signs of something to treat.... You don't give random coloured pills to a kid cause he has a weird haircut in hope that those pills are going to make his hair grow better.... How do you treat for something you do not know of?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's hilarious HGI!! Its NOTHING like that! Its more like getting your kids shots before they're allowed in a public school. Or a flu shot. Why wait for your fish to have a poor growth rate or carry something long enough to appear sick? By that stage it might be too late. All new fish should be isolated & treated. You don't wait for your dog to get heart worms before treating. Imo treating a new fish & having a high probability that the fish is clean is a no brainer compared to hoping the fish is healthy & waiting for it to get sick. Damn P-man hope you don't use the same theory with your dogs!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

With my dogs?
Of course I do.

Nor do I EVER get flu shots or anything like that.
Last thing I wanna do is go have some knucklehead doctor inject me with some injured or dead viruses.
That's what our immune systems are for.

Treating fish for a disease they don't even have, is, in my opinion, perposterous.

I can't say for sure, but I'm pretty confident there isn't somebody running a boat up and down the Amazon River all day dumping Melafix, Pimafix, salt and whatever else into the water...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Huh? Well I've been fishing & have seen how many fish have worms & parasites. Can't even imagine what its like in a jungle like climate. I know puppies get parvo shots, you don't wait for them to get sick. Wonder if locals eat fresh fish from the amazon? I bet not.wonder what kind of parasites you'd get drinking the amazon river water? & to think our fish lived there. Didn't you just get the flu for like a week or two P-man?lol. Maybe you should have got the shot? But no you waited till you got sick to try to treat it & suffered through it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Not tryn to be a dick. But what about your piraya P-man? Do think its possible that fish had a internal parasite? If the power outage was the cause you'd or at least I'd think more than just the one would have been affected. Is it possible that fish would still be alive if you medicated new fish & or treated the fish once a year as preventive maintenance? I know there's no way to know now for sure either way, but are you willing to gamble more/all of your beloved pygo group because prazipro isn't dumped in their natural habitat? Just because prazipro isn't there doesn't mean parasites aren't. What about water conditioner? Do you use that? Guess what its not in their natural habitat either. Don't get me wrong I don't like using ANY kind of chemicals either. Weather its food soaks,to pH changers & everything in between. I use TWO maybe THREE product & that's it!! Amquel+ water conditioner(because its safe & non-toxic) & paraguard(new fish)& prazipro once a year. These products are tried & true, safe products that when used correctly they won't harm you fish. Not like its a 50/50 chance the meds will kill your fish. Wonder what the odds of a parasite cutting your fishes life short is? ANYHOW I know my fish are parasite FREE, & I can't med your fish for you, I can only try to get you to look at it from a different angle.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Of course the Amazon natives eat fish outta the Amazon.
For some, it's a staple.
American tourists go there and eat 'em too.

I just got over a MAJOR case of the flu, yes.
I was sicker'n than I remember ever being as an adult.
Knowing this, I STILL wouldn't have gotten the flu vaccine.
Why? 'Cause I'd rather my body fight it's own battles, I believe it 'toughens up' yer system.









I believe the human race has gotten ridicuously weak because we're all in such a hurry to "Get a shot for this," or "Pop a pill for that."
I've had many headaches, but I've NEVER taken an asprin in my life. I tough it out... builds character if nothing else.

Anywho, I don't think you're sounding like a dick, you're just sounding like somebody who's passionate about medicating healthy fish.

What you do works for you, and what I do works for me.









p.s. Yes, I recently lost a piraya.
I highly doubt it was due to internal parasites, but I suppose anything's possible.
I've been keeping aquarium fish for nearly 4 decades... I think most would agree that my fish are extremely healthy looking/acting.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I ment if they eat raw fish. Of course they eat fish but you can bet its cooked because of parasites. I wasn't meaning your fish are sickly looking or in poor health. I've seen some of your fish here & they LOOK as healthy as any on here. & I'm a lot like you on the pharmaceuticals. I like the natural stuff myself. But a flu shot is the only thing I don't pass up on if work is giving them out.I'm no DR but I believe a flu shot gives to a lil dose of the virus so your system is ready to fight it head on when you do come in contact with it, & not struggle with it for a week before it can even start to fight against it. I cant even remember the last time I had even a common cold, even working in -20 weather 10-12hrs a day. I know you've had fish just as long if not longer than me, & its not hard to see you've had many, many years of fish keeping under ya.hell even DW could see that. Lol. Ok enough BS!let's see those jeep stripes P-man!


----------

